# Drying Your Towels.......



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

We, like others in the camp ground, used to hang our bath towels or other damp items out to dry which took forever........

One day while in our bathroom at home, I was staring at the towel warmer sitting against the wall and asked my DW why we didnt use one in the camper?









So.... we now have one in our camper which works great. I have a family of four and use thick towels. After everyone is done with our showers, we put them on the warmer and in a few hours they are dry and ready to fold up and put out of the way. Its easy to store when not in use....... I just put it in the shower stall till we need it, then take it out and plug it in. While towing, I lay it on the bed.....

I wanted to also say that if you have very small children please be careful. The unit does get hot.

Here are a couple of photos of it in case you dont know what I'm talking about. We bought ours from one of those bath type places, but they are also on Ebay or other on-line stores. They run about $45 or so. There are two type that I have seen. The one we have here has oil in it, but the ones I am seeing now have electric elements. Just thought I would pass it along......










and with towels.....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

A towel warmer in a camper! Dude - you're livin large


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

California Jim said:


> A towel warmer in a camper! Dude - you're livin large
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Yeah.... I guess so.... but hey, if I wanted to rough it, I'd be in a tent!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Amen!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No more roughing it for this guy, I have my Outback








Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

How many towels can you put on it at one time?

I like the idea, as this is something that I am constantly trying to figure out, how do you dry the towels.

I bought two of the spring loaded shower curtain rods and place one in the shower and the other outside of the bathroom. We hang clothes and towels from those however I know all that moisture cannot be good for the camper, so any other options would be great!!

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Compared to my friends Class A motorhome, my Outback is roughing it!

John


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we hang our beach towels out under our queen slide out.
just under the bed you have about 3" between the rails and the bed.
i just hang them around until dry.

but i do like the electric warmer nice idea.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> How many towels can you put on it at one time?
> 
> [snapback]36228[/snapback]​


Hi Jason,









We put four thick towels on it and it drys out totaly overnight...... The last time we went out, the kids went swimming and we put the damp swim suits on it so the next time they went, they didnt have to put on cold damp suits.......

Yep.... we are definatly not roughing it anymore!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I wanted a towel warmer to set along side my Jacuzzi Mod. (in the house) Where did you buy that thing???

Cool idea for the trailer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Towel warmer mod in a camper







- where do we put the hot tub???









Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Towel warmer mod in a camper







- where do we put the hot tub???









Thor


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

I love this idea!!









I'll have to find one of those.


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Loved the idea, so went to Linens and Things and bought one. Had to try it out in the house, of course. Now I'm not sure it's gonna make it to the camper!









Sally


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

I love this idea. Between the wet towels and swim suits it would be great.

I am going to get one.

anne


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have meant to reply to this thread for a long time. Very nice job on the mods...thanks for posting.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Thor said:


> Towel warmer mod in a camper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the back of the truck. I doubt if the campground would mind if you fill it from their water system.









Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What a great mod â€¦ But since I donâ€™t have room for it, this is what I do.
We hang our towels on 3M hooks and a tension shower rod that is in the tub area. 
I keep the bathroom ceiling vent blowing in the direction of the tub and that dries them out good.

MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

After re-reading this thread, the more I like it. Think about the fall camping and having nice warm towels









It looks like I will visiting ebay agian.

Thor


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We have a towel warmer. We bought ours at Bed, Bath, and Beyond. We don't use it every trip though it all depends on the weather. We sometimes use rope under the bed slide out as a towel rack.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't have a towel dryer, but I finally found a good use for that "clothes hamper" under the bathroom sink! We put dirty towels, washcloths, etc., in it (all white). I bought individual laundry bags for the bedrooms. Sure makes laundry easier to bring in/sort, getting ready for wash.
The towel drier sounds yummy, BTW. I'm like Thor. Sure would be nice on the crisp, fall nights!!








Darlene


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow! What a great idea. I just ordered one from Amazon.com. Could plug it in just long enough to dry the towels on those hot muggy days. But . . . on those cool damp days, just leave it on. I'm going to surprise the dw with it. She will love to have her jacket warmed. On my 30rls it will fit nicely on the far side of the bed where there is an outlet. Also this will put heat in the bedroom in cool or cold weather.

Thanks for a terrific idea I had no idea about!
Jim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A towel warmer...................this is camping?









E bay ..you say







need to check that out


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I always just put them in the oven or microwave for about 15 min at 200 degrees







. Is this not a good idea







.

******NOTE****** i AM ONLY KIDDING, DO NOT TRY TO PUT YOUR TOWELS IN THE MICRO OR OVEN









Bill


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Since space is at a premium and we use our camper as a lake house in the summer and have a lot of wet beach towels to deal with I bought 6 suction cups with hooks and attached them to the back of the OB (actually on the superslide under the dinette/sofa windows). I put them there because where our OB sits, that's where the west-setting sun can get to them in the afternoon and get them dry fast.


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

kk5fe
Thanks so much for the wonderful idea! That is so my style of camping!!!! I can't wait to pass on the tip to my friends!

Kim and Allen


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I didn't even know there was such a thing, what a cool eh hot idea. You could put you clothes on it then warm then up just before you get out of bed.

How many watts or amps does it draw?


----------

